# GFS Saddle



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing a downhill horse. Downhill refers to the hind quarters causing the saddle to try to climb the shoulder blades. A crupper is needed to hold a saddle in place. Your saddle looks fine where it is. Keep in mind it will compress a bit when you are in the saddle. If the cantle is too high you will feel like it is pushing you forward.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm not seeing a downhill horse. Downhill refers to the hind quarters causing the saddle to try to climb the shoulder blades. A crupper is needed to hold a saddle in place. Your saddle looks fine where it is. Keep in mind it will compress a bit when you are in the saddle. If the cantle is too high you will feel like it is pushing you forward.


It is the thing. I know what downhill is, we use the crupper, without any, the saddle is almost at the neck... I will try to find some photo of her standing square...


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

And a very very old photo, with saddle with too loose crupper...










Well it is usually better when she works more, but she always gets faaaat on winter


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

there it is visible


----------

